# Kinesis K58/58r



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

i've been looking for wheels. the only ones i've come across that i'm remotely interested in are the Kinesis K58.








most of you know how much these are. i'm not looking to be "baller" or break the bank so does anyone know of a comparable wheel? it doesn't need to be 3-piece just something with the similar 5-spoke pattern.
thanks in advance for the help.



_Modified by GTi_Girl at 7:34 AM 3-4-2008_


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

keskin KT1's


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

most of the wheels I am thinking of that would look like that cost just as much or are in the same ballpark. 
If you are looking to spend less, but still want a 5 spoke, check out Keskin KT1s. I love mine and they only cost a fraction of what you would pay for Kinesis.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_keskin KT1's








you beat me to it


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_







you beat me to it

post your car....


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (vagwhpt)*

just buy some tracer tech 1's they are pretty cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_most of the wheels I am thinking of that would look like that cost just as much or are in the same ballpark. 
If you are looking to spend less, but still want a 5 spoke, check out Keskin KT1s. I love mine and they only cost a fraction of what you would pay for Kinesis.

i think i know what those look like. i just didn't fancy the "flat" look and fatter spokes. please post a pic of your car though... that may be the only other wheel i've seen that doesn't make me go "eww."


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

RH makes a few wheels that are comparable


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_just buy some tracer tech 1's they are pretty cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you could please post a pic with your suggestions that'd be very helpful. 
are you suggesting these:


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

yes!







but they are not cheap, i was lying about that








keskin KT-1's are a very good wheel, click the search button at the top right of your screen in bold and underlined, to the right of help, and the left of google search, underneath about vortex, and above your screen name, and type in keskin KT1


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

Oettinger RZ








Oettinger RE


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (MC Pee Pants)*

whore


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (David_Tedder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David_Tedder* »_whore









Nah, i just posted that for corey !


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (David_Tedder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *David_Tedder* »_whore
















now I didn't go about posting pictures of my car this time. It was MC Pee Pants


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif these, but they cost just as much if not more.








and these:


----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_ 
and these:











what are those?!?!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (Steve Zissou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Zissou* »_

what are those?!?!









Kerscher BBS RX


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (kleckers69)*

i guess the oettingers are pretty close. thanks kleckers! i'll have to check out the pricing on those.
wow, your car looks great, Corey! (i assume that's who it belongs to) 
the keskins look pretty good on your car too but i don't think they'll look right on mine. mostly because i'm probably looking to get a black peen or anodized finish because i think the silver clashes with the mojave.








thank you to the smart ass for the search instructions.
though it would be just as easy for you to take your own advice and post the pic, as i requested.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (kleckers69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kleckers69* »_Oettinger RZ








Oettinger RE










gerrrr i was gona say oettingers too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_thank you to the smart ass for the search instructions.
though it would be just as easy for you to take your own advice and post the pic, as i requested.
















as i did, i posted telling you to search, then i posted pictures of the alleged car i told you to search for... jeeze relax a bit... damn girls in florida i swear


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (burtondk12)*

Oettingers are $$$ as well unless you buy used. Too bad they don't have much lip.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

[shameless plug]








i have some 5 spoke SSR's for sale. you pick the color and i can even meet you half way to deliver (im in tampa). [/shameless plug]


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

only found the oettingers in silver or chrome. i think both of those will kind of clash with my car, seeing as it's mojave beige. i was thinking a black or gunmetal. thoughts?
oh, someone suggested that i post a price range. i guess i'm really not looking to spend more than $3000 for a set of 4, 18", staggered with tires. ideally, i want 18x8 and 18x9. 
the more i look at the kinesis the more i want them.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

well, unless you find a used set, i think your out of luck on the Kin's. they recently changed hands and now they are ugly. you can only get those versions in the reversed lips.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3703826


_Modified by zeroluxxx at 11:25 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3703826


whoa, that really blows!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*

silver will still look nice. I'm just not a fan of black wheels.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

get these in any color you'd like!


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*

"O.M.G. can i, like, totally get them in that, like, hot pink color??"








those aren't bad... one piece i presume?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_










i 2nd that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_"O.M.G. can i, like, totally get them in that, like, hot pink color??"








those aren't bad... one piece i presume?

nah, they are a 2 pc. there are studs attached to the center, then they are held on to the barrel/lips with nuts from the backside. still a good $700-900 per wheel.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
nah, they are a 2 pc. there are studs attached to the center, then they are held on to the barrel/lips with nuts from the backside. still a good $700-900 per wheel.

exactly! talk to Eric from setuning and he can hook you up!


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

i like 'em


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (eurobred)*

someone suggested doing a color matched lip with gunmetal face. sounds kind of interesting but i'm not sure yet. i'd like to try something different but who am i kidding, i have a mk4.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_someone suggested doing a color matched lip with gunmetal face. sounds kind of interesting but i'm not sure yet. i'd like to try something different but who am i kidding, i have a mk4.

















well honestly its your car, whatever you feel is what you can do.
me personally... im not too big on color matched lips. centers? yes, but not so much on the lips.
but you can do whatever you want with your wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
well honestly its your car, whatever you feel is what you can do.
me personally... im not too big on color matched lips. centers? yes, but not so much on the lips.
but you can do whatever you want with your wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow, i've read a lot of posts on here but that is the most objective and politely written response i've ever seen. thanks.








i'm going to try and pshop something to see.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_
wow, i've read a lot of posts on here but that is the most objective and politely written response i've ever seen. thanks.








i'm going to try and pshop something to see.









i would like to see the pchop when you're done.


----------



## Macungie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

hm. fancy meeting you here yvo. its scott by the way


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (Macungie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Macungie* »_hm. fancy meeting you here yvo. its scott by the way









hey scott! you need to come home soon. fred looks pretty good driving your car.








ok, i apparently suck at photoshop.







so could someone pshop these wheels onto my car?








car: http://i12.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
wheels: http://i12.photobucket.com/alb...5.jpg
thanks in advance!










_Modified by GTi_Girl at 12:22 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

Not my best work, but I hope this helps some.


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_Not my best work, but I hope this helps some.


wow, thanks! hmm... they look ok. i guess when i get home from work i'll fiddle around with that image. i definitely like the 5 spoke, though.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

thats a pretty clean pchop.
Yvonne is your car really lowered that much?
have a pic of it i can see?
looks clean


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_thats a pretty clean pchop.
Yvonne is your car really lowered that much?
have a pic of it i can see?
looks clean

if you click on the link in my post above the pshop, that's how low my car is currently. so yea, i guess that pshop really is about right. i'm planning on raising my car once i get the rims, which i probably have to do anyway. my poor lip is scraped to hell!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

oh damn i didnt even see the link up top woops.
car looks clean!
dont raise it up! keep it dumped!








"if you aint rubbin you aint dubbin" lol


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_oh damn i didnt even see the link up top woops.
car looks clean!
dont raise it up! keep it dumped!








"if you aint rubbin you aint dubbin" lol
















yea that is true but i'm concerned with the geometry of my suspension at the moment. if i don't raise it i'm going to have to buy sport spindles... not sure if i want that. first things first though, wheels! (oh and a rear valence







)


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_







yea that is true but i'm concerned with the geometry of my suspension at the moment. if i don't raise it i'm going to have to buy sport spindles... not sure if i want that. first things first though, wheels! (oh and a rear valence







)

whats wrong with your rear valence?? lol


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
whats wrong with your rear valence?? lol

you mean the lack there of? hmm... wow, the more i look at those rims the more glitzy they look.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_
you mean the lack there of? hmm... wow, the more i look at those rims the more glitzy they look.































make sure you're willing to sprot those wheels for a while


----------



## Macungie (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

oooo, you just ratted fred out. i didnt know hes been pimpin' my ride haha. you should tell him to change my oil. its about 2 months overdue and most likely over in mileage too now


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

update... a cheaper rim. i'm thinking gun metal, shot peen








19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear... not sure if they'll clear the coils though. i need to contact them. probably have to run some spacers.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (GTi_Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi_Girl* »_update... a cheaper rim. i'm thinking gun metal, shot peen








19x8.5 front and 19x9.5 rear... not sure if they'll clear the coils though. i need to contact them. probably have to run some spacers.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

those look nice. i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

Want these:








A friend of mine has them, and was looking to get rid of them. Bolt pattern is wrong, but with the offsets, adapters are possible.
front: 18x9.5, offset +44
rear: 18x11, offset +38


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (hover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hover* »_Want these:








A friend of mine has them, and was looking to get rid of them. Bolt pattern is wrong, but with the offsets, adapters are possible.
front: 18x9.5, offset +44
rear: 18x11, offset +38









i don't think i can fit 18x11 on my car.


----------



## dephect (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (GTi_Girl)*

im not sure how much cheaper these would be but corrado_sean2 has these nice j-lines on his rado that look really similar to the kinesis your interested in


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

thanks for the info. currently i'm trying to snag some other wheels. i guess we'll see how that goes first.
thanks again.


----------



## czechbook (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Kinesis K58/58r (ocdpvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ocdpvw* »_Not my best work, but I hope this helps some.










heres my go


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

thanks matt. yea, i may see if i can get the lips color matched. i guess it would be neat with the beige car, black tire, beige lip then black wheel face. we'll see....


----------

